

Ash Maurya: The lean stack - rmason
http://www.ashmaurya.com/2012/06/the-lean-stack/

======
peppertree
Startups, keep you head down and build real products that delight customers,
instead of subscribing to these "startup gurus".

~~~
ashmaurya
I'd like to subscribe to your formula as well if you can tell me how to
repeatedly delight customers :-)

------
lazylland
I'd like to think the essence of a start-up is in the passion of its team to
produce something _new_ / _fascinating_ / _challenging_ ...

If you want to mainly establish a sustainable business model, just run a
traditional service business. There's enough money to be made there.

------
rmason
For those in the Midwest we need to banish Midwest nice as well:

[http://www.siliconprairienews.com/2012/06/what-i-learned-
in-...](http://www.siliconprairienews.com/2012/06/what-i-learned-in-boulder)

------
sparknlaunch
I like Ash and his approach to lean but this recent post feels like overkill.
The lean canvas (based on the business development model) was meant to
simplify planning and decision making, not make it complex and time consuming.

[http://sparknlaunch.wordpress.com/2012/03/05/another-way-
to-...](http://sparknlaunch.wordpress.com/2012/03/05/another-way-to-plan-
business-model-v-business-plan/)

~~~
ashmaurya
As I point out in the post, I'm not one for needless process... but beyond a
certain threshold, I find predictability is needed.

